# Recipe the uses beef bone



## jumper21 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

I'm looking for a soup or stew recipe that calls for ribs left over from a prim rib. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks! :chef:


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Why not make Rib bones diablo. In the Plaza Hotel in NY they serve in the Palm Court. Like making sare ribs steam or boil first then baske in sauce and bake


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Beef and vegetable soup with barley--

I like to broil the leftover rib bones and nibble on the browned, crispy bits. :lips:


----------



## chefallen (Jan 4, 2009)

Even though many chefs will advise against it; I have used the prime rib bones in making beef stock, when I know what the stock will be used for. Now remember you will not have the collagen content as you do from raw bones but if you throw some raw bones in with them you will get some of the collagen back. Also the flavor from the prime rib makes a great beef stock to then make a beef consume with.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Ed! 

No steam, no par-boil. Smoke them. Dry rub, and into the smoker -- no sauce. Californians (like me) barbecue them over oak, Texans like mesquite. Other places other woods.

If, poor miserable sinner, you don't have a smoker: Dry rub, put them in a pan large enough to hold them, cover with foil and roast at 275 for as long as it takes. You can get a kiss of smoke by using a healthy dose of smoked paprika (_pimenton ehumado_), and a little bit of ground chipotle in the dry rub.

FWIW, Good beef dry rubs don't use sugar.

Sauce with the barbecue sauce of your choice, and eat Flintstone style -- no utensils.

Serve with mac and cheese, yams, greens, and apple cobbler.

BDL


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Glad you said it not me...


----------

